# Good Fish Stores?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i live in richmond and i was wondering if there are any stores worth visiting in vancouver or burnaby.

i've been to:
Richmond PJ Pets / IPU / Richmond Center Mall Pet Store

Vancouver: Canadian Aquatics (not a real store i know)

Burnaby: King Ed Pets

i'm planning to swing by Aquariums West tomorrow before they move to a new location, are there any other places that are recommended?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

JL aquatics in burnaby is defo worth it for equipment or supplies, they dont have any freshwater livestock but have great prices on marine livestock
also if your in vancouver at aquariums west head up dunbar and visit April at Aprils aquariums, she also has great prices and lots of nice shrimps atm beautiful discus too


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks, im browsing just for equipments and ornaments, not really fish in particular, maybe yellow shrimp but that project'll start after i move.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

on kingway / Slocan to Rupert there have 2 there! 
and hear on kingway and 28 Ave have one too,
fraser aqu.. .... just okie..
but if u looking equipments.. J&L is good choose A+
u can checking there!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Noahs Pet Ark located in the heart of Kitsilano area( Westside Van ) has been there a while , worth a visit.Fraser Aquarium located at 4364 fraser st ( Eastside Van) is worth a look with various fish in stock.April's Aquarium 5620 dunbar st ( Westside Van) is great shop as well.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Noahs Pet Ark located in the heart of Kitsilano area( Westside Van ) has been there a while , worth a visit.Fraser Aquarium located at 4364 fraser st ( Eastside Van) is worth a look with various fish in stock.April's Aquarium 5620 dunbar st ( Westside Van) is great shop as well.


be warned the one on the main street that is in between and parallel to main st and knight st isnt for people that dont like seeing dozens of dead fish and lots of dirty overstocked tanks. i'll never step inside that fishes worst nightmare again. (specialy since i dont have a quarantine tank)
(no names mentioned)


----------

